# M.a.l.e...mid Year 'cube' Swap



## Linz (14/4/11)

As it says above


----------



## barls (14/4/11)

i was trying to get this one going could combine possibly
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=53657


----------



## kabooby (15/4/11)

My brewing is not regular enough to commit to this. All my cubes are empty and not sure if I will get a chance to brew before the swap.

Maybe next time

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (15/4/11)

" Theres the only 2 limiting factors,you must use a 20L cube and it must have a gravity between 1.040 − 1.060. "

Sorry , my cubes are only 15L which I fill to about 17L of higher gravity wort to then dilute to 20L.


----------



## Linz (15/4/11)

Hey lagers44...maybe they wont mind the lesser volume??....

I'm sure they've all got a 'fresh wort' cube somewhere...hey barls??


----------



## barls (15/4/11)

last time we had one 15L in the mix of 20s and its as you were saying made to dilute to 20L
im happy if we ether drop the volume or just allow a mix.
the next problem is date as mentioned in the other thread, with 3 events on different weeks.


----------



## Linz (16/4/11)

Do we list 'what' we a brewing??

so concentrated 15lts is OK??


----------



## barls (16/4/11)

im happy with it, im sure we wont have a complaint from the others but ill ask.
as for labelling, just label them with whats in it and who its by.
cheers barls


----------



## Linz (18/4/11)

Just for the organisation of it all the list and discussion will continue here.....

List 

1. Barls
2. Josh
3. Crozdog
4. Fatgodzilla - "Better Red Than Dead" red ale
5. John
6. Darryl
7. Linz - JZ's "Who's your Taddy" brown Porter
8. Franko


----------



## .DJ. (18/4/11)

1. Barls
2. Josh
3. Crozdog
4. Fatgodzilla - "Better Red Than Dead" red ale
5. John
6. DJ "English Pale"
7. Linz - JZ's "Who's your Taddy" brown Porter
8. Franko



:icon_drunk:


----------



## Josh (18/4/11)

So is my 20L okay? I'm in, but don't have a 15L if that's how you guys want to do it.


----------



## barls (18/4/11)

i got a couple of spare 15s if we do go that way josh.


----------



## .DJ. (19/4/11)

15, 20.. who cares really... i dont think anyone will care adding 5l of water to a cube...


----------



## lagers44 (19/4/11)

is the issue perhaps that some will lose a 20L cube and gain an unsusable 15L ? Maybe we can arrange an end of year _empty_ cube swap :blink: 

Chances are if it's a Saturday I wont make it ( but can supply cube ) as the kids Saturday sports & recreation take priority.........so I'm told.


----------



## .DJ. (19/4/11)

i too am not free to many saturdays but happy to supply cube...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/4/11)

lagers44 said:


> is the issue perhaps that some will lose a 20L cube and gain an unsusable 15L ? Maybe we can arrange an end of year _empty_ cube swap :blink:
> 
> Chances are if it's a Saturday I wont make it ( but can supply cube ) as the kids Saturday sports & recreation take priority.........so I'm told.




I'm cool with a 15l - have a number of spare 20l cubes so if anyone is really worried, I'll supply one for free. Looking forward to catching up with a number of you blokes again. I'm also happy with a sunday swap.


----------



## Linz (20/4/11)

What about a Sunday then??...or are we all of to Church??


----------



## .DJ. (20/4/11)

only between 6am and 6pm...


----------



## .DJ. (27/4/11)

sorry guys, I'm gonna have to pull out as I will have NO chance to brew at all over the next month or so...

apologies!!!


1. Barls
2. Josh
3. Crozdog
4. Fatgodzilla - "Better Red Than Dead" red ale
5. John
6. Linz - JZ's "Who's your Taddy" brown Porter
7. Franko


----------



## lagers44 (27/4/11)

1. Barls
2. Josh
3. Crozdog
4. Fatgodzilla - "Better Red Than Dead" red ale
5. John - Dry Stout
6. Linz - JZ's "Who's your Taddy" brown Porter
7. Franko


----------



## barls (9/5/11)

brewing something ether this week or early next.


----------



## Linz (15/5/11)

Hoped to have this brewed by now.....but with baby shower brewery is full of unwanted furniture...Salvos due on Wed so soon after hopefully


----------



## barls (23/6/11)

since linz is busy with something more important. how do people feel about running this at the xmas in july case swap?


----------

